# The 88th Annual Golden Globe Awards



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 9, 2009)

*The '66'th Annual Golden Globe Awards*

Ladies and Gentlemen...on January 11th this Sunday, NBC will be hosting the annual 88th Golden Globes. Anticipations are sure to be high after last year's lackluster format will be replaced with more traditional standings.

And the nominees are:
*BEST MOTION PICTURE -- DRAMA*
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Frost/Nixon
Reader
Revolutionary Road
Slumdog Millionaire 

*BEST MOTION PICTURE -- MUSICAL/COMEDY*
Burn After Reading
In Bruges
Happy-Go-Lucky
Mamma Mia
Vicky Cristina Barcelona

*BEST ANIMATED FILM*
Bolt
Kung Fu Panda
Wall*E

*BEST FOREIGN LANGUAGE FILM*
The Baader Meinhof Complex
Gomorrah
I've Loved You So Long
Waltz with Bashir

*BEST ORIGINAL SONG*
"Down to Earth" -- WALL-E
"Gran Torino" - Gran Torino
"I Thought I Lost You" -- Bolt
"Once in a Lifetime" -- Cadillac Records
"The Wrestler" -- The Wrestler

*BEST ORIGINAL SCORE*
Defiance
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Slumdog Millionaire
Frost/Nixon
Changeling

*BEST SCREENPLAY*
Simon Beaufoy, Slumdog Millionaire
David Hare, The Reader
Peter Morgan, Frost/Nixon
Eric Roth, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
John Patrick Shanley, Doubt

*BEST DIRECTOR*
Danny Boyle - Slumdog Millionaire
Steven Daldry - The Reader
David Fincher - The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Ron Howard - Frost/Nixon
Sam Mendes - Revolutionary Road

*BEST ACTOR -- DRAMA*
Leonardo DiCaprio, Revolutionary Road
Frank Langella, Frost/Nixon
Sean Penn, Milk
Brad Pitt, Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Mickey Rourke, The Wrestler

*BEST ACTRESS -- DRAMA*
Anne Hathaway, Rachel Getting Married
Angelina Jolie, Changeling
Meryl Streep, Doubt
Kristin Scott Thomas, I've Loved You So Long
Kate Winslet, Revolutionary Road

*BEST ACTOR -- MUSICAL/COMEDY*
Javier Bardem, Vicki Cristina Barcelona
Colin Farrell, In Bruges
James Franco, Pineapple Express
Brendan Gleeson, In Bruges
Dustin Hoffman, Last Chance Harvey

*BEST ACTRESS -- MUSICAL/COMEDY *
Rebecca Hall, Vicky Cristina Barcelona
Sally Hawkins, Happy-Go-Lucky
Frances McDormand, Burn After Reading
Meryl Streep, Mamma Mia!
Emma Thompson, Last Chance Harvey

*BEST SUPPORTING ACTRESS*
Amy Adams, Doubt
Penelope Cruz, Vicky Cristina Barcelona
Viola Davis, Doubt
Marisa Tomei, The Wrestler
Kate Winslet, The Reader

*BEST SUPPORTING ACTOR*
Tom Cruise, Tropic Thunder
Robert Downey, Jr., Tropic Thunder
Ralph Fiennes, The Duchess
Philip Seymour Hoffman, Doubt
Heath Ledger, The Dark Knight

Anticipations are sure high, as the awards come closer with each passing day. I admit, I haven't seen every nominee, but I have seen two contenders: Slumdog Millionaire and The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. I'm going to go on the record here and predict that, based on what I've seen so far,* Slumdog Millionaire will pick up Best Picture for Drama.*

For those of you as interested in the Golden Globes as I am, cast down your predictions and see what you like! Remember, the Golden Globes are this Sunday so cast your predictions now!


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

> BEST MOTION PICTURE -- DRAMA
> Slumdog Millionaire
> 
> BEST MOTION PICTURE -- MUSICAL/COMEDY
> ...



Mostly just guessing. It's really so unpredicatable.


----------



## vervex (Jan 9, 2009)

Prediction hm? I'll go with who/what I think should deserve the prize  I haven't watched all the movies either, but I'll try my luck 



BEST MOTION PICTURE -- DRAMA
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

BEST MOTION PICTURE -- MUSICAL/COMEDY
Mamma Mia

BEST ANIMATED FILM
Kung Fu Panda (my favorite)
Wall*E (will win)

BEST FOREIGN LANGUAGE FILM
- haven't watched any -

BEST ORIGINAL SONG
"Down to Earth" -- WALL-E

BEST ORIGINAL SCORE
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

BEST SCREENPLAY
Eric Roth, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

BEST DIRECTOR
David Fincher - The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

BEST ACTOR -- DRAMA
Brad Pitt, Curious Case of Benjamin Button

BEST ACTRESS -- DRAMA
Meryl Streep, Doubt

BEST ACTOR -- MUSICAL/COMEDY
James Franco, Pineapple Express

BEST ACTRESS -- MUSICAL/COMEDY
Meryl Streep, Mamma Mia!

BEST SUPPORTING ACTRESS
Kate Winslet, The Reader

BEST SUPPORTING ACTOR
Heath Ledger, The Dark Knight



I am also convinced Slumdog Millionaire will win at least 1-2 prizes. But since I haven't watched it yet, can't tell which ones.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is my prediction:



> BEST MOTION PICTURE -- DRAMA
> *Slumdog Millionaire *
> 
> BEST MOTION PICTURE -- MUSICAL/COMEDY
> ...


----------



## escamoh (Jan 10, 2009)

the fact that benjamin button has a strong chance of winning best picture just goes to show that this whole thing is complete bullshit.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

CCOBB is a good movie.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2009)

Gran Torino? As in the song Clint Eastwood sings?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 10, 2009)

dark knight - best picture , why not ?


Answer me !!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> dark knight - best picture , why not ?
> 
> 
> Answer me !!!



Because other movies were better?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 10, 2009)

BEST MOTION PICTURE -- DRAMA
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Frost/Nixon
Reader
Revolutionary Road
Slumdog Millionaire 

*i have seen all four apart from Revolutionary Road, the list should have been*

BEST MOTION PICTURE -- DRAMA
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Frost/Nixon
The dark knight
Revolutionary Road
Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 10, 2009)

TDK  was movie of the year, it should have least got a nomination


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 10, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> dark knight - best picture , why not ?
> 
> 
> Answer me !!!



Mostly likely because it was too mainstream. While it's true many mainstream titles do get nominated, the academy probably didn't consider it award winning material.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2009)

Well this list is pretty boring, besides wrestler and Slum not much else i even care about. owell.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well this list is pretty boring, besides wrestler and Slum not much else i even care about. owell.



I've heard a lot of postive reviews on 'The Wrestler'.
How was it?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm watching the Red Carpet Interviews right now.  Rainn Wilson is hilarious.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2009)

> Tom Cruise for Best Supporting Actor!



Tom Cruise was fucking awesome in Tropic Thunder.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 11, 2009)

Too bad Tom Cruise is up against Heath Ledger, Tropic Thunder was his best performance ever.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2009)

Supporting Actor is one of the hardest categories imo.  Cruise was lucky to be nominated.  He has no chance at winning.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2009)

I honestly despise Philip Seymour Hoffman, he's the most overrated actor of the last decade.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2009)

Wilkinson won an award.  He seems to be nominated for something every year.  He's a tremendous actor so I would say it's well deserved.

Heath Ledger won The Best Supporting Actor award.  Christopher Nolan accepted.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 11, 2009)

Heath Ledger won


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I honestly despise Philip Seymour Hoffman, he's the most overrated actor of the last decade.



Ladies and Gentlemen, please respect your neighbors in the West Coast by putting all results in spoiler tags.

I'll be sure to post all results after I have watched the awards ceremony myself.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2009)

Bah I missed the first hour, hence I missed Nolan accepting the award on Ledgers behalf.

Rest of the night is all about Entourage and Dexter for me. 

I hope Leo wins as well. 

Edit:

Fuck! Kevin Connolly didn't win.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, Renee Zellwegger looks terrible.  Hideous dress.

I'm happy Paul Giamatti won.  He's always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2009)

Fuck! 30 Rock keeps cock blocking Entourage. 

Tracy Morgan is a pimp though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2009)

Tracy Morgan is the worst aspect of 30 Rock.  He isn't funny at all on that show.

And 30 Rock is overrated.  I don't know how it manages to win so many awards.


----------



## Batman (Jan 11, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Tracy Morgan is the worst aspect of 30 Rock.  He isn't funny *at all!*



Fixed. 

Also, I had to stop watching after a while. I forgot how boring these award shows can be when there is no comedic host or skits or bits or what have you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2009)

30 Rock is just cleaning house in it's nominations, I don't like that at all.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 12, 2009)

Yay, Waltz With Bashir won the best foreign film award


----------



## Gooba (Jan 12, 2009)

30 Rock is hilarious.  I like It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia and Californication more, and the Office about as much, but I can see why it won.

I'm so glad Mickey and Bruce Springsteen won.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 12, 2009)

i was glad to see mickey rourke won for the wrestler.


----------



## vervex (Jan 12, 2009)

Nothing for The Curious Case of Benjamin Button? This is faggottery


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2009)

Not exactly happy with majority of the results, but well at least Heath won.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 12, 2009)

When I say Slumdog will win, Slumdog Millionaire took it all! I'll post the results later, for all of those who want to see everything.

But in short
-4 wins for Slumdog Millionaire
-3 ( I believe) wins for 30 Rock.
-Mickey Rourke for best actor
-Kate Winslet for Best Actress and Best Supporting Actress
-Heath Ledger for Best Supporting Actor
-Wall-E for Best Animated Feature.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2009)

Ledger won because he's dead? And they say globe and oscar aren't out of ass - let's award black because they black, dead because they dead


----------



## Jessica (Jan 12, 2009)

WALL-E won Best Animated Feature. That's enough for me.


----------



## ez (Jan 12, 2009)

glad to see Slumdog Millionaire won everything it could, as well as Ledger. also nice to see Farrell winning for his performance in In Bruges, i quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2009)

TRUE BLOOD WON SOMETHING!!


YAY


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 12, 2009)

And the results are:

Best Motion Picture-Drama: Slumdog Millionaire
Best Motion Picture-Comedy/Musical: Vicky in Barcelona
Best Performance by an Actor in a Motion Picture - Drama:
Mickey Rourke - The Wrestler 
Best Performance by an Actress in a Motion Picture - Drama: Kate Winslet - Revolutionary Road 
Best Performance by an Actor in a Motion Picture - Musical or Comedy: Colin Farrell - In Bruges 
Best Performance by an Actress in a Motion Picture - Musical or Comedy: Sally Hawkins -Happy-Go-Lucky 
Best Performance by an Actor in a Supporting Role in a Motion Picture: Heath Ledger - The Dark Knight (Posthumous) 
Best Performance by an Actress in a Supporting Role in a Motion Picture: Kate Winslet - The Reader 
Best Director: Motion Picture- Danny Boyle Motion Picture 
Best Screenplay - Slumdog Millionaire  
Best Original Song - Motion Picture: "The Wrestler" - The Wrestler 
Best Original Score - Motion Picture: Slumdog Millionaire - A. R. Rahman 
Best Foreign Language Film: Waltz with Bashir (Vals im Bashir) • Israel 
Best Animated Feature Film: WALL-E 

I'll post the TV results later on in the day.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 12, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> TRUE BLOOD WON SOMETHING!!
> 
> 
> YAY



When I saw that I was like "wtf!? the show was nominated for something!?" :amazed

And then it turned into disappointment when I found out the dudes playing Rene & Lafayette were nowhere near to being nominated.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2009)

fuck you all I love 30 Rock 


anyways cool that Slumdog pulled off the big win, even though I was rooting for Benjamin Button

also yay Ledger won


----------

